# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 12)



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2021)

*What’s your favorite thing you built for your own shop?*








-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2021)

I can only pick one? well necessity is the mother of all invention. I need things so I build them. For 3 reasons, I needed it, I have fun doing it, and I'm cheap so it saves me a lot of money! Excuse the mess in my shop as I'm currently milling up stock and working on some trim in the house.
My table saw set up and cross cut sled. Outfeed tables are all shop made. Angle iron steel for frames are salvaged bed frames.



My shop made air filter made from salvaged plywood and my old furnace squirrel cage.



My miter saw and ras station with storage. Cabinets came from habitat for humanity cheap. All other wood was salvaged.



Drill press sander cart and lathe stand, all salvage wood or wood I chainsaw milled.



Flip top tool cart. I purchased a sheet of plywood for this, lol.



Lathe station upgrades are a shelf and weight box on the lathe that has a top that opens for sandpaper storage. Chisel rack and chisels, tool rest holder, air hose holder.



Hardware storage bins that are removable, all salvage plywood. And the recently made kreg jig mount.



So it's hard for me to pick just one, I enjoyed building them all and I use all of them. They have all made my shop better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 21, 2021)

have many things I built for shop- but the 1- I use it every day.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> have many things I built for shop- but the 1- I use it every day.
> 
> View attachment 205635
> 
> ...


Every time I see that bench I'm amazed Mike!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2021)

Me too, and the vise is extra special as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 21, 2021)

Tony said:


> Every time I see that bench I'm amazed Mike!





woodtickgreg said:


> Me too, and the vise is extra special as well.


Thanks- I love making the big mortise an tenon stuff. Bench has served me well for 9 years

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 21, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I can only pick one? well necessity is the mother of all invention. I need things so I build them. For 3 reasons, I needed it, I have fun doing it, and I'm cheap so it saves me a lot of money! Excuse the mess in my shop as I'm currently milling up stock and working on some trim in the house.
> My table saw set up and cross cut sled. Outfeed tables are all shop made. Angle iron steel for frames are salvaged bed frames.
> View attachment 205627
> My shop made air filter made from salvaged plywood and my old furnace squirrel cage.
> ...


Inspirational.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 21, 2021)

Mike.....to make something like that, well, beyond my imagination.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 21, 2021)

I will post picture later, but my welding tablr. I have now seen others on this page, but it will do. For my future wood shop, Greg has started me thinking for the future.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dmcoffman (Mar 21, 2021)

A couple of items .. my bench when first built, then recently I added storage underneath. A few recent completed chests, and currently working on a couple more ..

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 21, 2021)

Since I use this mobile work bench for just about everything, it has to be this....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 21, 2021)

I would say probably some turning tools...made some hollowing tools using allen wrenches and they have been very helpful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 21, 2021)

@DLJeffs , Doug, was wondering how you lifted the side table; the gate legs are great!

@Dmcoffman , Don, ano inspiring workbench and cabinets!! 

im really going to be busy if I can ever get to retirement!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 21, 2021)

Hard to see but this lathe stand is my first build for my shop... dont have my shop yet Big bulky and manageably lightweight. The legs will be refined after the final placement. They are 1/5 of the stump from my neighbors willow that also supplied the top. Current finish is bar and chain oil. Hey! Dont laugh. It was raining and I wanted something fast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 21, 2021)

I made a baby in my shop once

Reactions: Funny 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 21, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> @DLJeffs , Doug, was wondering how you lifted the side table; the gate legs are great!


Thanks Garry. It works pretty well. The locking leg design works good. But I can't hammer or put a ton of downward pressure on the extension end, it will slip. But I've learned to do that sort of stuff on the cabinet end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 21, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> have many things I built for shop- but the 1- I use it every day.
> 
> View attachment 205635
> 
> ...


Wow! People talked about your bench but this is the first time I've seen it. It truly is amazing. I'd be afraid to use that as a shop bench.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 21, 2021)

An upsized machinists tool chest. Made with hand tools (and a circular saw) from oak harvested from old barn on the farm. Upsized to hold most of my hand tools about 10 years ago.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 22, 2021)

I see this as something that could definitely be handed down to stay in the family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 22, 2021)

Tclem said:


> I made a baby in my shop once


You are the living embodiment of a wack-a-mole game. You pop up to be the antagonist and a sharp strike on the head you pop up in another thread. 

Does your wife know about this baby of yours?

My shop made items would have to be my foredom downdraft table and my flip top cart.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 22, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You are the living embodiment of a wack-a-mole game. You pop up to be the antagonist and a sharp strike on the head you pop up in another thread.
> 
> Does your wife know about this baby of yours?
> 
> ...


Love the downdraft table

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Wow! People talked about your bench but this is the first time I've seen it. It truly is amazing. I'd be afraid to use that as a shop bench.


I built it here in classroom. gotta use it or store it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2021)

trc65 said:


> An upsized machinists tool chest. Made with hand tools (and a circular saw) from oak harvested from old barn on the farm. Upsized to hold most of my hand tools about 10 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 205714
> 
> ...


Very nice work. Love the handles. I built 2 similar. offered son choice and the brat took the walnut... Grrrrr I store drill bits in the oak one

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 22, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice work. Love the handles. I built 2 similar. offered son choice and the brat took the walnut... Grrrrr I store drill bits in the oak oneView attachment 205728View attachment 205729


your son has horrible taste, why in the world would he take that ugly looking walnut chest. I just don't get it Mike. I am so sorry...…..I guess it's too late to start over....with another son that is...….. sorry buddy. Think, he may be the one choosing your nursing home also...….

I think you showed us this on another thread as well...….incredibly beautiful Mike; both, but the Walnut, well, guess I would have questioned him if he hadn't chosen it!!!! And you know that!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> your son has horrible taste, why in the world would he take that ugly looking walnut chest. I just don't get it Mike. I am so sorry...…..I guess it's too late to start over....with another son that is...….. sorry buddy. Think, he may be the one choosing your nursing home also...….
> 
> I think you showed us this on another thread as well...….incredibly beautiful Mike; both, but the Walnut, well, guess I would have questioned him if he hadn't chosen it!!!! And you know that!!!!


I think I did these in classroom also. Yep He is a little wacko...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I think I did these in classroom also. Yep He is a little wacko...


Comes by it honestly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2021)

Tclem said:


> I made a baby in my shop once


Tmi....t...m....i...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Mar 22, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice work. Love the handles. I built 2 similar. offered son choice and the brat took the walnut... Grrrrr I store drill bits in the oak oneView attachment 205728View attachment 205729


Mike, I know I've seen those before, remember seeing them when I was planning mine. Did you maybe post those on WWT way back when?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 22, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Tmi....t...m....i...


I'm sure it was more like geppetto and less Ron Jeremy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 22, 2021)

@trc65 - I am a fan of machinist wood tool chest in the vein of Gerstner take. Very nice quarter sawn wood selection and I like the more functional “O” ring pulls.

@Mike1950 - those pair are insanely gorgeous, well selected woods and reminds me a bit (with your own twist) of “Tanksu” style, mobile cabinets. 

Well done to you both with the design and for the craftsmanship quality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 22, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm sure it was more like geppetto and less Ron Jeremy


Stoopid Islander- only you can pull this off from a “rated G to a rated X”

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 22, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> @trc65 - I am a fan of machinist wood tool chest in the vein of Gerstner take. Very nice quarter sawn wood selection and I like the more functional “O” ring pulls.
> 
> @Mike1950 - those pair are insanely gorgeous, well selected woods and reminds me a bit (with your own twist) of “Tanksu” style, mobile cabinets.
> 
> Well done to you both with the design and for the craftsmanship quality.


Those pulls are/were part of a line of repro antique hardware at Lee Valley. Came unfinished, but I put a couple coats of mat lacquer to keep them from rusting too badly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Mike, I know I've seen those before, remember seeing them when I was planning mine. Did you maybe post those on WWT way back when?


Nope- I was there and starting my Bedroom set. But these I think I did in classroom but early WB years.
Handles from ebay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2021)

Tclem said:


> I made a baby in my shop once


OMG doesn't this break the X rated rules- Dam sillllysiiiipiiians....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 22, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Nope- I was there and starting my Bedroom set. But these I think I did in classroom but early WB years.
> Handles from ebay


I thought you did them in 2015... but either way, they look great.

@Don Ratcliff 

"Tell a lie now tell the truth, tell a lie", as the muffled voice of Pinocchio....ah, remember those days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> I thought you did them in 2015... but either way, they look great.
> 
> @Don Ratcliff
> 
> "Tell a lie now tell the truth, tell a lie", as the muffled voice of Pinocchio....ah, remember those days.


So chronology questions got me curious- Credenza must have been in 11- will look back. I am amazed at how wrong finished color is. This was all mortise and tenon. https://woodbarter.com/threads/inlaid-drawer-fronts.5558/ 2012
https://woodbarter.com/threads/new-bench.11048/ 2013 and if you look at post 15 -old bench and oak box in background. I had given walnut away one away by then. Yikes my cleaning skills have deteriorated since then....

no build thread on Machinist box- looked at pic date- 1/25/13. about 4-5 years there I was very prolific. pre and post retirement. Bedroom set and Credenza got started at WWT. very few pics- hell I really could barely post pics then. I remember my first pic. Nightstand. It was so small like a small postage stamp...
a lot of good info in class room. too bad it is underused nowadays. I understand though. it takes time...
edit- Once WWT sold and it was ad central- I started hunting for new spot. Kevin asked me to join in first Month of WB. I joined and never went back to WWT. There was a mass exodus at that time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 23, 2021)

I feel...........so unworthy.......................pass me the cookie batter sundae!!!!! Gotta console my wittle self......and self-medicate!! Only things I made for my shop, I tore out 3 years ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 23, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Stoopid Islander- only you can pull this off from a “rated G to a rated X”


Only if you know who Ron Jeremy is and if you do know that you wont be offended because to know that you have to have seen worse than Pinocchio.

Dang Yankees... always want it explained to them...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 23, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> I feel...........so unworthy.......................pass me the cookie batter sundae!!!!! Gotta console my wittle self......and self-medicate!! Only things I made for my shop, I tore out 3 years ago!


Have a truffle you'll be fine... speaking of truffles, how's your friend doing with his harvest?


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 23, 2021)

Don't know when he is going to try - maybe when a dog is available. Historically the white truffle harvest is not till autumn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 23, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Don't know when he is going to try - maybe when a dog is available. Historically the white truffle harvest is not till autumn.


Ugg, I dont know how much longer I can keep this up... I mean, sounds good buddy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

